# طلبات الترانيم والتماجيد ( باوربوينت )



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*
طبعا كلنا بنحتاج فى الخدمة والاجتماعات ترانيم باوربوينت 
الموضوع ده لطلبات اى ترانيم او تماجيد و مدائح باوربوينت
و بإذن ربنا لو فى اى ترانيم مش موجودة هيتم عملها 
فى انتظار طلباتكم 
صلوا من اجل المنتدى والخدمة *​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> ​


*ميرسي ليك كليمو
نورت الموضوع 
*​


----------



## MOHA012 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*لو سمحتوا
انا عايز ترنيمه مين غيرك بيحن عليا
وترنيمه مين الى يقدر
وترنيمه يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *لو سمحتوا
> انا عايز ترنيمه مين غيرك بيحن عليا
> وترنيمه مين الى يقدر
> وترنيمه يا يسوع تعبان *​



*مين  اللى    يقدر   يهدم حصار العتمه ويحولها نور*؟
ولا مين يقدر يقول مغفورة الخطايا 

ولا واحدة تالتة ؟


----------



## MOHA012 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مين  اللى    يقدر   يهدم حصار العتمه ويحولها نور*؟
> ولا مين يقدر يقول مغفورة الخطايا
> 
> ولا واحدة تالتة ؟



*سورى بجد

الى اقصدها مين الى يقدر يهدم حصار العتمه ويحولها نور*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *لو سمحتوا
> انا عايز ترنيمه مين غيرك بيحن عليا
> وترنيمه مين الى يقدر
> وترنيمه يا يسوع تعبان *​


مين غيرك بيحن عليا 

يا يسوع تعبان 

اتمنى يعجبوك ولو محتاج اى تعديل فى حاجة بلغنى 
و جارى عمل مين اللى يقدر ​


----------



## MOHA012 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> مين غيرك بيحن عليا
> 
> يا يسوع تعبان
> 
> ...



*بجد بجد تسلم ايدك
ومتشكر جدا ليكى ولتعبك
ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*ترنيمة مين اللى يقدر*​


----------



## h.cat93 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحتوا فى شريط اسمه 

غربى وهتعدى لمرنم اسمه أمير دميان 


نفسى احمله لو موجود على النت 


شكراااااااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## MOHA012 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ترنيمة مين اللى يقدر*​



*متشكر اوى ليكى 

ربنا يوفقك

*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد موضوع جااااااامد جدااااا
ربنا يبارككم ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> بجد موضوع جااااااامد جدااااا
> ربنا يبارككم ​


*ربنا يخليك يا بونا 
و يبارك خدمتك 
*​


----------



## jesuslove.2010 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك   




​


----------



## MOHA012 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*ممكن ترنيمه طلبتك من عمق قلبى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

jesuslove.2010 قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسي ليكي حبيبتى 
نورتى الموضوع 
صلي من اجل الخدمة 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *ممكن ترنيمه طلبتك من عمق قلبى*​


*طلبتك من عمق قلبي *​


----------



## MOHA012 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*ميرسى جدا ليكى
انا بس عاوز كمان الترانيم دى
1. ترنيمه يا مريم يا ام الله
2. ترنميه حبه قش 
3. ذكصولوجيه كيهك كى غارايشن
4. ترنيمه جالك يا مصر زمان هربان
5. ترنيمه نورت الكون بحبك
6.  ترنيمه تك تك تك دا الوقت بيجري
دورت عليهم على النت كتير وملقتهمش*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *ميرسى جدا ليكى
> انا بس عاوز كمان الترانيم دى
> 1. ترنيمه يا مريم يا ام الله
> 2. ترنميه حبه قش
> ...



*يا مريم يا ام الله

**حبة قش**

و جارى عمل الباقي بإذن ربنا*​


----------



## adel shafeek (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جميلة الالبومات وربنا معاكم


----------



## MOHA012 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يا مريم يا ام الله
> 
> **حبة قش**
> 
> و جارى عمل الباقي بإذن ربنا*​




*ميرسى كتير لتعبكم
ربنا يوفقكم*​


----------



## MOHA012 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يا مريم يا ام الله
> 
> **حبة قش**
> 
> و جارى عمل الباقي بإذن ربنا*​



*Bent El3dra
ممكن اعرف بس باقى الترانيم خلصت ولا لسه 
عشان محتاجنها فى رأس السنه *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *Bent El3dra
> ممكن اعرف بس باقى الترانيم خلصت ولا لسه
> عشان محتاجنها فى رأس السنه *​


*ماتقلقش قبل راس السنة بإذن ربنا 
انا بس ورايا حاجات لغاية يوم الحد تبع خدمتى فى الكنيسة وهخلصهم *​


----------



## MOHA012 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ماتقلقش قبل راس السنة بإذن ربنا
> انا بس ورايا حاجات لغاية يوم الحد تبع خدمتى فى الكنيسة وهخلصهم *​



*معلش تاعبك معايا
اوك ربنا معاكى *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

MOHA012 قال:


> *
> 3. ذكصولوجيه كيهك كى غارايشن
> 4. ترنيمه جالك يا مصر زمان هربان
> 5. ترنيمه نورت الكون بحبك
> ...


*  ذكصولوجية كيهك كي غار ايشان

جالك يا مصر زمان هربان

نورت الكون بحبك


كده فاضل ترنيمة واحدة هعملهالك 

*​


----------



## MOHA012 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *  ذكصولوجية كيهك كي غار ايشان
> 
> جالك يا مصر زمان هربان
> 
> ...



*ميرسى اوى ليكى
معلش تعبتك معايا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MOHA012 (17 مارس 2013)

*لو سمحتوا .. انا محتاج 
ترنيمة رش الورد يا صبايا بوربوينت
http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...Kalemat_Reh-Zein/Rosho-El-Ward-Ya-Sabaya.html*​


----------



## sameer_2009 (30 أغسطس 2013)

سلام الرب معكم هل بالامكان الحصول على ترنيمة قلبي فرحان لاني ماشي مع يسوع لفريق الحياة الافضل , وترنيمة احلى ما في حياتي لفريق الحياة الافضل ايضا البوم مختارات 3 بركة الرب تحرسكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2013)

sameer_2009 قال:


> سلام الرب معكم هل بالامكان الحصول على ترنيمة قلبي فرحان لاني ماشي مع يسوع لفريق الحياة الافضل , وترنيمة احلى ما في حياتي لفريق الحياة الافضل ايضا البوم مختارات 3 بركة الرب تحرسكم


* حضرتك محتاج الترانيم دى مسموعة ولا بوربوينت ؟
*​


----------



## sameer_2009 (30 أغسطس 2013)

أتمنى الحصول عليها مسموعة ان تفضلتم ولكم الأجر والثواب


----------



## هناء بنت الرب (16 يناير 2014)

ربنا يعوض خدمتكم 

انا عاوزه ترانيم للميلاد وعيد الفطاس 
وشكرا علي تعاونكم


----------

